# Lower Brightness even more To save power Heavy Use Mode :)



## netkillercat (Oct 22, 2011)

found this apk and i most say is a great find for me a battery saving nut job lol

i installed it and set to 4 or even 3 some times if im a dark room still looks good after you lower the brightness you can kill the app i do lol and still screeen stays low

in till the screen turns off when it come back on it will be at the default level 








saves me battery life when in a heavy use mod







on the road so i thinks maybe someone can use this when there in heavy use mode lol and save power or in really dark places so

you dont have a light shining on you're face

>>>and yes i know about render effect lol and yes i have tried other screen filter

but this one beats them all for me the other ones are a drain on resources and waste more battery

this one is the only one i found that dos not use battery life at all i think i may be kooko for coco puffs lol that's just my assessment at this point










i know it works for me please probe that aim right or crazy like a kitty thats been in the streets to long smoking cat nipp lol

in not responsible for any damage this made cause your touchpad lol even do i know is safe used it on my 16 and 32 tp and my phone to lol i most say that just incase

i did not make it

Thank you to the person that made this apk


----------



## netkillercat (Oct 22, 2011)

reserved









Works with Cm9
Also I edit my build prop wlan interv to 75 saves my some battery life lol
Whit that one two punch battery nut job uppercut my pad rock go battery life lolololol


----------



## goggles8 (Oct 24, 2011)

netkillercat said:


> found this apk and i most say is a great find for me a battery saving nut job lol


Try this (it's far better)
Settings -> Cyanagenmod Settings -> Interface -> Status Bar Tweaks -> Status bar brightness control (Allows adjusting of brightness by sliding across statusbar).....

PWNED


----------



## netkillercat (Oct 22, 2011)

i have tried that over and over never worked for me not on my tablets 3 not on my phones 2 of them maybe im not doing it right lol

thanks>>>>> *goggles8*


----------



## goggles8 (Oct 24, 2011)

netkillercat said:


> i have tried that over and over never worked for me not on my tablets 3 not on my phones 2 of them maybe im not doing it right lol


Make sure auto brighness is turned off. Settings -> display -> Brightness -> Auto Brightness


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

Settings -> Cyanagenmod Settings -> Interface -> Status Bar Tweaks -> Status bar brightness control

this has always worked for me - no need for another app if you enable it. Of course, to each their own though, so if you like it better, that's all that really counts.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

netkillercat said:


> i have tried that over and over never worked for me not on my tablets 3 not on my phones 2 of them maybe im not doing it right lol
> 
> thanks>>>>> *goggles8*


i had some issues as well....but now i have it working on both my phone and my tablet. the key to to glide your finger on the top most edge (or bottom most edge if you have the status bar at the bottom) of the status bar. i was sliding in the middle of the status bar and it wasn't working. someone told me this and it has worked ever since.

so does this APK lower the brightness even more than stock? i use an app called screenfilter which dims the screen, i am just not sure how it does it. if it really does just throw a 30% transparent "filter" over the screen or if it actually dims the LED's behind the screen (i believe it the the previous)
so if it dims the LED's i would be interested in this as my night time clock is still too bright for me.


----------



## netkillercat (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks cme4oil
i did figure it out

but still say this apps is better then any app i have found and is better then stock dim level

prove me right or just prove

that im a crazy kitty with only 3 lives left







from having to much cat nipp

aim i a crazykillerkittycat


----------



## netkillercat (Oct 22, 2011)

tip for people downloading this apk make sure you " set level in pref " before you click on dim screen or lower screen lol

if your tablet screen go to low Wait in till screen off kicks in then hit the power or home it should be a default again like a said before


----------



## netkillercat (Oct 22, 2011)

works with cm9 still loving the dim lol save battery


----------

